# Flathead softys



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey guys,just curious to see what everyones top 5 softys for flathead are. 
Heres mine:
_ Gulp pogy (smelt)
_ Squidgyfish(Killer tomato & Gary Glitter)
_ Squidgyshad(Evilminnow)
_ Berkley 3inch power minnow (Bloodworm)
_ Gulp 4inch minnow (punkinseed)
In no particular order


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

sometimes.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYuiNJYAADhfgAAQQPecEoHAmAA////gMAEmq2hqniDRTaSeTGiamJoNPU/SNQap6jyQjaAJtACDAJhqeiKeTQmEzRDQAANJQzQwQTvD8aYLt0IL9vTz46v32PWJLlnnOEHWSONGlcsvDDJyXIhq1dqJWzLDKpKm6cD/axXi27Xf3dR1s7O9xFfXiTzbcRaUI9yfU2dj7tWLuD5RSLhdrFBC8AQeWgMiYYEfynvwkR6clD+LiPMqc8HZkoxsQ7xEqmj23HZb7MMSXKCUWYgEqiU7KEjIYMewZUyNgbOaBKFggU9VFzuborxDBGd4pikDLYqlIIOph9rMTWQ2t0TC+VjSKKV0LUAiQRQsLkhQQ9BvyhgynQ5wpoGolrcRrYQ+QD6nqxSz7M5RXWkRneEdmjImk3ZzC0sVHZEn2LuSKcKEhF0RpLA=


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh come on who can name a soft plastic a flatie wont eat.Mate if you rate dumb fish flaties be there top of the list.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

true theyre pretty dumb,ive hooked on to them many times and they just come back for more and eventually hookup.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I've had most success on 3 inch powerbaits in pumpkinseeds colour


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

drongo


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Gulps - moldy cheese


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Gulp 4 inch sandworm - in natural camo colour.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I caught my biggie (80cm) on a 3" Berkeley Powerbait Minnow in Pumpkinseed cast under a pontoon.

However for casting /retrieving over sandflats i prefer a much bigger lure and use 5" and 6" plastics. I seem to get more hits with big lures than I do with smaller ones. even a small flattie will smash a big plastic. Dumb fish? Bring 'em on! they're the only ones I can catch!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

who said u need anything on the hook? lol i hooked one a few weeks ago with a giant jig head plus a sinker with nothing on it, searching for something dropped overboard!


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Anything that puffs the sand up a little could entice a flattie to respond...

They're the only fish I catch too  but that's ok coz they're the only ones i eat


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The good old flatty will seem to take anything, But i think for the smart flatties :shock: you need to match the hatch the jellyprawn wrigglers do well up my way but they look a lot like the hawksberry and tuggerah school prawns the fish feed on.

I have found a tt spinner head to be a plus too.

Cheers dave


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I like to use:
-Squidgy fish, 80mm I think it's called jelly prawn
-Squidgy wriggler, 100mm, bloodworm
-Powerbait 3inch, melon colours.
Generally I find flatty will take just about any plastic and i think it's best to try and match the plastic with water clarity. When the water is clear in winter I stick with more natural colours.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I like the snapback 4" paddle tail in red glitter and the gulp 4-5" in nuclear chicken. but almost any bigger plastic I reckon

Lee


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey leave those dumb fish alone. We dumb anglers need them  Flathead MMMMMMM dumb but delicious MMMMMMMMM. cheers Mal.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Atomic 3" fat Grub in Brown Crawdad colour my personal favourite.

Agree with earlier comments that flatties will take anything.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> I also dip the tail in the red dye you can get from the tackle shops


In one of the SPs DVDs from the AKFF Virtual Library [think the Berkley one] he just used food colouring for the same purpose on the tail of a white SP


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

I have found the new BOZO's to be a real killer also.


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi ALL . RENOSY 3 INCH SHADS IF YOU HAVE ANY . SWIM GREAT CAUGHT OVER 30 JUST ON ONE ALONE TIGHTLINES HAWK


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

they hit anything guys,

gulp seems to attract a few more bites but lets face it they would hit a broken stick tied to your line if it dragged past them within a meter.


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Technique used & where you are fishing is by far more important than the type of plastics used IMO


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

DaveJ said:


> Technique used & where you are fishing is by far more important than the type of plastics used IMO


What about tides ?? I tend to stick to the basics ie small head, small plastic & upsize if i need too. 
If your touching bottom & stirring sand they will hit.
Gary glitter & silver fox have worked for me , but I have swapped from paddle tail to split tail.
Sink faster & easier to work through weed. IMO


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

They seem to go at most but I've found the darker natural colours more successful
Squidgy Gary Glitter and Slickrig have been standouts for me.


----------

